
Gay Bomb - johnhenry
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gay_bomb
======
spacelizard
If we could engineer a chemical agent that forces people to love each other,
couldn't we end all armed conflict right then and there?

~~~
gooseus
I don't think the technology described had much to do with "love"... more like
"lust".

Also, love probably wouldn't work as well as one might think. People who love
each other end up in violent conflict all the time, just ask any cop.

I think you're looking for a "mutual respect and acceptance bomb".

~~~
beobab
I think if you boil you definition of love down to "doing what is best for the
other, regardless of consequences to self", then some of the conflict would
disappear (obviously not all).

I suspect that a large portion of the conflict between people who "love" each
other is because one wants the other to be different.

~~~
tdb7893
I feel like love is an emotion and your definition is based on action that
could come out of that emotion and not the emotion itself.

------
teyc
This could actually have a counterproductive effect. If I recall correctly,
early Roman armies saw homosexuality as an asset, because the soldiers were
less likely to desert if their loved ones were in battle together.

~~~
rurban
Spartans actually

~~~
Cpoll
I think what most people have heard of is the Sacred Band of Thebes.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sacred_Band_of_Thebes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sacred_Band_of_Thebes)

However, I recall that there are several ancient Greek texts that reveal that
"regimental love" was a known phenomenon throughout Greece.

------
mtdewcmu
This sounds like a ridiculous waste of time, but I guess it's worth checking
out every idea, just in case.

~~~
sparky_
Gotta spend all that DOD money somehow.

~~~
mtdewcmu
That's right. DOD has too much money. Apparently DOD tries to give money back
sometimes and Congress won't take it.

